# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Special invitation to CBOM players

## August Watters

Cape Cod Mandolin Camp needs the low-mando instruments! Since CCMC is an ensemble-oriented camp, low-voiced instruments like the mandocello, mandola and bouzouki are needed to round out the ensembles. Guitar and bass too. Participants may choose ensembles in a wide range of styles, from bluegrass to classical, jazz to early music. Both reading- and non-reading approaches are used. And the setting is perfect. Dates are Sept. 29-30 & Oct. 1, 2006.

Butch Baldassari is the special guest. There will be plenty of chances to listen and study with him, plus a fine faculty including some of the best players and teachers in the Northeast (several of whom double on the low mando instruments). My group, the New England Mandolin Ensemble, will be performing and teaching too.

How do I get more of you 'dola, 'cello and 'zouk players to come?

August Watters
Director, Cape Cod Mandolin Camp

----------


## kyblue

Ummm, don't schedule the camp the same week as IBMA?

 

Paula

----------


## Ira Chavis

August, i'll bring my OM...cant say how much I can play it, but i can try on a few pieces...

see you there.
Ira

----------


## otterly2k

Unfortunately, I cannot attend this year... too many other things piling up at the end of Sept. It is high conference season, as well as the middle of the Jewish High Holidays.

I'd love to be able to participate in the future...it's definitely on my short list of events to try to get to.

KE

----------


## August Watters

> as well as the middle of the Jewish High Holidays


Yes, it's unfortunate the camp falls between RH and YK, but that was unavoidable because of other scheduling issues. The camp does end on Sunday early afternoon in time for those who live within a few hours to get home before dusk. For those who wish to join us, some will be going to Kol Nidrei services on the Cape, right after camp ends.

BTW: klezmer will be well-represented at the camp, with my trio Mandomaven as well as faculty members Seth Austen and Beverly Woods.

August W

PS: This will be the first IBMA I've missed in three years!

----------

